# Link to NCEES FE Equation Sheet (Study guide)



## Road Guy

after looking at this again, i wish I would have taken this with me the 1st time around for the PE!

free download

http://www.ncees.org/exams/study_materials...ex.php#multiple


----------



## MRDPE

Road Guy said:


> after looking at this again, i wish I would have taken this with me the 1st time around for the PE!
> free download
> 
> http://www.ncees.org/exams/study_materials...ex.php#multiple



NCEES has made a lot of changes to their web site. The new link to the FE Handbook is: http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials...ce_Handbook.php

It is free, but you will need to enter an email address so that they can send you a password.

Note that some states (i.e. Illinois) do not allow you to bring the FE Exam Reference Handbook into the PE Exam.

Best Wishes,


----------



## cdframe

Pretty cool to have in general, thanks. Here is a direct link if you are too lazy to sign up with email haha

http://www.reviewcivilpe.com/resources/public_fe_reference_handbook.pdf


----------



## cdframe

My last link no longer works, here is a fixed one:

http://www.reviewcivilpe.com/files/public_fe_reference_handbook.pdf


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

cdframe said:


> My last link no longer works, here is a fixed one:
> 
> http://www.reviewciv...ce_handbook.pdf


Did you read the very front of that where it says (underline is mine) "This document may be printed from the NCEES Web site, but it may not be copied, reproduced, distributed, or posted online without the express written permission ........" ?

Did you obtain permission from ncees? They're pretty picky about their property.


----------



## cdframe

Good call, I checked in with them and have removed.

Their agreements with other publishers that they borrow from for the FE reference require a log in, (or an email sign-up), so my direct link was a bad idea.


----------



## ptatohed

The 9th Edition is now available.

http://ncees.org/exams/study-materials/download-fe-supplied-reference-handbook/

Just enter your e-mail address at the bottom and NCEES will e-mail you a password to download a free PDF version.


----------



## John QPE

That book is completely different than the pen and paper reference. I feel bad for anyone who failed in October and has to figure out where everything is in this new book.


----------



## lathapriya

Useful one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ptatohed

Version 9.4 is now out (as of June 2016).  It looks like you now need to log in to your My NCEES account in order to download the free FE Reference Handbook.

http://ncees.org/engineering/fe/


----------



## DanHalen

If we log in, download the manual, do we get a new NCEES pencil?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

MRDPE said:


> NCEES has made a lot of changes to their web site. The new link to the FE Handbook is: http://www.ncees.org/Exams/Study_materials...ce_Handbook.php
> 
> It is free, but you will need to enter an email address so that they can send you a password.
> 
> Note that some states (i.e. Illinois) do not allow you to bring the FE Exam Reference Handbook into the PE Exam.
> 
> Best Wishes,


Whose rule is that? And where is that located, because I can't find a printed document that states you can't bring it.


----------



## knight1fox3

TWJ PE said:


> Whose rule is that? And where is that located, because I can't find a printed document that states you can't bring it.


LOL, way to respond to an almost 5-year old post. IL used to have a few more stringent rules pertaining to allowable examination materials (no handbook, no NCEES practice exams, etc.). I believe some of those requirements have since been loosened some. @snickerd3 may know more on this one.


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, way to respond to an almost 5-year old post. IL used to have a few more stringent rules pertaining to allowable examination materials (no handbook, no NCEES practice exams, etc.). I believe some of those requirements have since been loosened some. @snickerd3 may know more on this one.


This!  previously Illinois strictly prohibited items by name.  They have since relaxed and if NCEES allows it, Illinois allows it.


----------



## TWJ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, way to respond to an almost 5-year old post. IL used to have a few more stringent rules pertaining to allowable examination materials (no handbook, no NCEES practice exams, etc.). I believe some of those requirements have since been loosened some. @snickerd3 may know more on this one.


Damnit.... I didn't even notice the time stamp. It was at the top of my feed this morning. &lt;head smack&gt;

Double damnit... thought I could add to the list to why I moved from that horse shit state - oh well, there are plenty of other reasons.


----------

